# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  50mg Aldactone split am/pm

## LOCUST

Hi all,

would such a low dosage do much for water pre comp ?

so 25mg am 25mg pm ?

would i see much water moving with this amount for 3 days ?

thanks.

Loc

----------


## Bossman

Give us some details. Do you have a competition coming up? Do you have a final week prep planned? Can you share what you have?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Aldactones run usually lasts 5-6 days, unfortunatly it depletes sodium levels and makes carb up more difficult and the rebound from Aldactone is the worst out of all diuretics, you will bloat up like a blow fish after the show, whic is bad for your heart and apearanace is horrible...water retantion in lower legs is probably the worst, i could barly walk my shins hurt so much after Aldactone...i preffer faster acting diuretics which are in my opinion more controlable and get in and out and get the job done...good luck...XXL

----------


## Bossman

> Aldactones run usually lasts 5-6 days, unfortunatly it depletes sodium levels and makes carb up more difficult and the rebound from Aldactone is the worst out of all diuretics, you will bloat up like a blow fish after the show, whic is bad for your heart and apearanace is horrible...water retantion in lower legs is probably the worst, i could barly walk my shins hurt so much after Aldactone...i preffer faster acting diuretics which are in my opinion more controlable and get in and out and get the job done...good luck...XXL


I've used aldactone several times (recommended) and like you said Mike, carb up was not happening. In fact had stomach distress each run. Also felt light headed after a day or two of being on it. I did come in dry, but flat with no vascularity and feeling horrible. Dyazide has worked much better.

----------


## GetSwole83

couldn't you do the ole glass of red wine instead?

----------


## NAWZ JOHN

I had the same problem with my last two show no veins at all.

----------

